# Link durch java ersetzen



## JavaNewbe (8. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

als Java-Neuling kämpfe ich gerade gegen folgende Anforderung.

Im Folgenden Code-Beispiel muss ich den Aufruf des Links in einem Java-Script durchführen.


```
<A href="http://www.google.com" class="absoluteIframeDOMWindow</A>

<script type="text/javascript"> 
$('.absoluteIframeDOMWindow').openDOMWindow({
height:324,
width:545,
positionType:'absolute',
positionTop:150,
eventType:'click',
positionLeft:200,
windowSource:'iframe',
windowPadding:0,
loader:1,
loaderImagePath:'animationProcessing.gif',
loaderHeight:16,
loaderWidth:17
});
</script>
```


Obiges Beispiel funktioniert soweit.

Jetzt habe ich eine Java Funktion, die von einer Flash Komponente aus ausgelöst wird. Das funktioniert soweit auch. Innerhalb dieser von Flash aufgerufenen funktion muss ich jetzt den Link exakt so aufrufen, wie wenn der Benutzer auf den obigen A-Tag geklickt hätte.

Hier mein hoffnungsloser Ansatz:

```
<script type="text/javascript">


function OpenMonoslideInThickBox()
{
this.href="http://www.google.com"

$('.absoluteIframeDOMWindow').openDOMWindow({
height:324,
width:545,
positionType:'absolute',
positionTop:150,
eventType:'click',
positionLeft:200,
windowSource:'iframe',
windowPadding:0,
loader:1,
loaderImagePath:'animationProcessing.gif',
loaderHeight:16,
loaderWidth:17
});
}
</script>
```



OpenMonoslideInDomWindow wird korrekt von der Flashkomponente korrekt aufgerufen/ausgelöst. Aber was schreibe ich rein um $('.absoluteIframeDOMWindow').openDOMWindow({... auszuführen?

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen und ggf. helfen!

Gruß


Ralf


----------



## 0x7F800000 (8. Sep 2009)

Sorry, falscher Forum. Java hat nichts mit JavaScript zu tun. In einem JavaScript-Forum wirst du sicherlich schneller eine hilfreiche Antwort erhalten, obwohl es hier auch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen ist...
JavaScript Forum


----------



## JavaNewbe (8. Sep 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis und sorry für das Missgeschick!


----------

